# What to do with RAM



## The Lark (May 8, 2008)

Hey there,

Just bought myself an e8400 cpu, a P5Q mobo and 4gb of 1066 Kingston Hyper. Once I get some more money (all funds drained right now) I'm gonna stick a nice cooler on the cpu and try to pump that sucker up to 4ghz. 

However, I'm not quite sure about appropriate RAM timings and most things RAM related when it comes to tweaking the system. 

Any recommendations for that particular setup?


----------



## oldjoe (Apr 13, 2009)

The 4GB will be plenty of RAM. Kingston Hyper is not very good OC'ing RAM.


----------



## ssj4Gogeta (Dec 29, 2007)

You shouldn't need to mess with RAM timings. 1066 will be should be able to support your CPU OC, so you wouldn't need to OC the RAM itself.


----------

